# Nikon Remote or Cable Release?



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Noob question...

As I don't expect I'll be standing in front of the camera for bulb photography, is it better to get the cable release, or the cheapo $20 remote? 

Is there something I'm not considering?


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Use the IR remote. I can sell you a new generic one for $15, no, I'll give it to you for free.

D90 Using the remote control for long exposures	
1. Set shutter release to the remote icon	
2. Set mode dial to M (manual)	
3. Rotate rear dial left to - - (one click left of "bulb")	
4. Press remote to open shutter	
5. Press remote to close shutter

Remember, it will take a while for the memory card to be loaded if you are shooting long exposures.


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

my nikon branded IR remote broke before I ever got the chance to use it.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

obmd1 said:


> my nikon branded IR remote broke before I ever got the chance to use it.


did you chew on it? did you pull out the plastic tab so the battery is activated?


----------



## obmd1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Dave 330i said:


> did you chew on it? did you put out the plastic tab so the battery is activated?


nope... and yep....worked for a day.


----------



## jackalope (Jan 29, 2009)

I've been using the Nikon branded IR remote on my D60 for over a year without any issues. IR seems more convenient than a tethered solution.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

obmd1 said:


> my nikon branded IR remote broke before I ever got the chance to use it.


Quality! :thumbup:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i only use a cable .. that remote is not only cheap cheap cheap but you have to be able to get it in front of the camera most of the time to even trigger.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

mathjak107 said:


> i only use a cable .. that remote is not only cheap cheap cheap but you have to be able to get it in front of the camera most of the time to even trigger.


Not at all. You can be behind the camera! It is extremely useful. I used it for long exposures of the night sky. ISO 200, manual setting, manual focus, f22, set shutter speed to ---, set the shutter release to the IR remote icon. Click once to initiate shutter. Click again to close shutter.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

I use the Nikon remote, but if I was using it a lot I'd get a cable. You have to sort of reach forward and aim in the right place when you're behind the camera.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> I use the Nikon remote, but if I was using it a lot I'd get a *cable*. You have to sort of reach forward and aim in the right place when you're behind the camera.


surprised that this didn't die along with film cameras.


----------



## ShopVac (Apr 25, 2010)

Dave 330i said:


> surprised that this didn't die along with film cameras.


I enjoy my cable...it's good to get it tangled between the tripod and strap, and at times trip over it. And, it keeps me busy untangling all those knots while the pictures are being taken.


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

ShopVac said:


> I enjoy my cable...it's good to get it tangled between the tripod and strap, and at times trip over it. And, it keeps me busy untangling all those knots while the pictures are being taken.


Old timer, time to get serious and get out of the 19th century. Not locking your tripod and allowing your lens to bang around is bad enough.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

There is really no such thing as a cable release with today's electronic shutters. If you have a D300 or better, then you need the MC-30, which attaches to the camera body via a 10-pin connector. Otherwise it's going to be a MC-DC2 or some sort of IR remote, depending on which body you have.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Cliff said:


> There is really no such thing as a cable release with today's electronic shutters. If you have a D300 or better, then you need the MC-30, which attaches to the camera body via a 10-pin connector. Otherwise it's going to be a MC-DC2 or some sort of IR remote, depending on which body you have.


How's it going Cliff?

:wave:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Cliff said:


> There is really no such thing as a cable release with today's electronic shutters. If you have a D300 or better, then you need the MC-30, which attaches to the camera body via a 10-pin connector. Otherwise it's going to be a MC-DC2 or some sort of IR remote, depending on which body you have.


Thanks for the clarification. I was wondering how those cable shutter release screw into the shuttle release button. :rofl:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Cliff said:


> There is really no such thing as a cable release with today's electronic shutters. If you have a D300 or better, then you need the MC-30, which attaches to the camera body via a 10-pin connector. Otherwise it's going to be a MC-DC2 or some sort of IR remote, depending on which body you have.





Dave 330i said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was wondering how those cable shutter release screw into the shuttle release button. :rofl:


Nits duly picked.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Ajax said:


> Nits duly picked.


Seriously, it uses a freaking cable.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Chris90 said:


> Seriously, it uses a freaking cable.


Then I guess your previous reply should have been buy a freaking cable.

I have a freaking cable. I also have a freaking 3 meter extension for it. It freaking works great.

And people wonder why I don't post in this freaking forum much.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Cliff said:


> Then I guess your previous reply should have been buy a freaking cable.
> 
> I have a freaking cable. I also have a freaking 3 meter extension for it. It freaking works great.
> 
> And people wonder why I don't post in this freaking forum much.


He's a noob who wanted some advice, not a lecture on the difference between cables and wires.


----------

